# WOW CHISELS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got this e mail today from Lee Valley and the first thing my eyes locked on were these chisels.Wow their gorgeous, My next thought was they must be $450 each ,but another wow the whole set of 5 is only $69.00 .My next thought was on no their made out of stainless steel they must not hold an edge very well . Last thought was I already have more than 3 sets of chisels and I'm broke, oh well maybe some one else will give them a try.what do you think?










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41504&p=70784


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info…..


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Well, I suppose I could get a set and put them next to my old 'Beater' chisels. Or maybe next the the complete set of both right and left handed skew chisel, purchased just two months ago, and, as of yet, has never been used. Or possibly I could throw out the nice set of 5 premium chisels I purchased only a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow Jim, those are beautiful!
I'm not completely broke yet, but I suppose if I spent the money for the chisels instead of my wife's heart medicine she would be a bit miffed with me for a bit.

But then again, hmmmmm, She would only be upset for a little while and those are really pretty and I can still use other money for beer!

ahh, rats, I guess I should wait on those chisels!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim, 
I think that you should get two sets, one for you and one to give to me just because you like me.
Yes they are gorgeous


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful!! But jeepers I'd be afraid to even tap them with a mallet.

Oh wait…. changed my mind …. WHAT BERT JUST SAID LOL


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

They sure are pretty aren't they. I might just have to …...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

pretty handles … shiny blades. Too bad they don't sell them one at a time.

I'd spring for the small one for $12.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

They are pretty, just wonder if they'd only be good for hand work, no flats on the end for mallet strikes.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like the batoning chisels they sell.

I think the handle shape would annoy me.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't tell from the picture or the description if they are tapered on the sides or not. My very first impression was I didn't like the handle for striking. It's gonna be hard on a wooden mallet. No worries for me because I use a dead blow Vaughn.
DanK


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with the others - these are beautiful! I'd be afraid to use them. But, damn, that's a great price…..


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

certainly pretty


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty…... but cast stainless steel?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

After my first attempts at dovetails with only having bought a single 1/2" Stanley Sweetheart socket chisel (I had no idea it was going to set me back $35) I found myself looking at chisel sets online. Looks like you can find them for a thousand dollars, if you're into that sort of thing. So needing a set, and wanting a set, these are quite tempting.

I'm no metallurgist, but I'm guessing the stainless steel is going to be softer than the more expensive ones. I have used stainless fasteners extensively, and they are far inferior in terms of strength and hardness. They just rust far less, and more slowly.

Another thing I noticed about these is the side edge (I'm sure there is a term for it, I just don't know it) appears to be beveled to a point. I noticed my Stanley is not, and getting into the inside corners of the tails was a bit tricky due to this.

So there's a plus for these girls.

I'm also somewhat emotionally conditioned to believe that paying less for something often means inferiority, although intellectually I know that's bunk.

So go ahead. Convince me that I won't be throwing my money away. I do indeed like the looks of these, the set up, (handle notwithstanding), and happen to be in the market. I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

They are pretty, but if they are typical nickel/chrome flavor of stainless I'll pass.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Jim for the heads up. I sent an email to Lee Valley asking what grade 440 stainless steel they are made from. There are three grades 440A, 440B, and 440C. 440C is the best grade and will keep a better edge and sharpen easier. I will post an answer when I hear from Lee Valley.
-don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good thinking Don that would be a concern for me too if I were in the market for more chisels .


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm reminded of that ancient song . . . "If you wanna be happy the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife" and the addage that if it's too good to be true call the police.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ya they look nice,but take a look at the RC #. Not so good compared to almost any other set LV sells.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I went to the LV site and looked at them. I'll give you the one that the wood looks pretty. But that is where you lose me on the rest of the chisels. IMO, the shape of the handle implies hand work only. Like others have said, it looks to be really hard on mallets. I would be REALLY curious at to where these were manufactured…
And My experience on stainless is that it is good for food machinery and kitchen ware but upon further research, here is what I found.
This was from a Data sheet from Carpenter Stainless Steel.

Carpenter Stainless Type 440C is a high-carbon chromium steel designed to provide stainless properties with maximum hardness. It has been used primarily as a bearing steel, and is used in the hardened plus tempered condition. When heat-treated, Type 440C attains the highest hardness of any stainless steel (about Rockwell C 60).

ALSO, 
For most machining operations, this steel cuts best when in the dead soft annealed condition. Because of its high carbon content it machines somewhat like high-speed steel. Because chips are tough and stringy, chip curlers and breakers are important.

And,
In cutlery applications, grinding and polishing are very important. Carpenter Stainless Steel Type 440C works well in these operations but considerable care must be used not to overheat since both the hardness and corrosion resistance may be lowered.

Still, IMO, I would prefer a A2 or O1 steel. And I REALLY like my Stanley Sweethearts.

But hey, whatever floats your boat….


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

Loren, if you can make a handle for something in that style try it out. I have an ancient driver with that style and I will go out of my way for it. Plus they can lie at a lower angle than your typical round handled doodad.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If the back of the chisel actually lays flat on the surface
with the handle touching, that would be interesting - 
sort of does the same work a crank-neck chisel
will do. Some Japan chisels have an angle so
the handle doesn't interfere with flush paring
cuts.

I have old screwdrivers like that. They're ok. 
Too oval for a chisel, imo. I hit 'em with steel
hammers and like a flat top and a full-fisted 
round grip.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

They could be useful for finer detailed work where heavy striking is not a requirement, or for someone with smaller hands.

Interesting that the blades are stainless steel which may require a more vigorous action ro sharpen them. At least they wouldn't rust??


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I've got a few chisels, mostly repeats, never seem to have the right size
so I went ahead and bought these!
I'll let you know how they are when they come in…
Thanks Jim!


----------



## ITSALLRITEWITHME (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Jim, We all know Dr. Lee is the Godfather of sharp and knows more about metal than US Steel. If you have not read his book you should, I keep it on my night stand. Dr. Lee is one of my personal heroes and I am sure if this tool is in his catalog it is quality. And always remember that Dr lee says that the #1 cause of blade dulling is improper tool storage and handling. And Jim, I agree, I normally would not expect SS to hold an edge…did you notice a different alloy was specified for the blade than the handle? 
And whats up with only three sets of chisels, you have not chiseled until you have used chisels made by a master Japanese blacksmith.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Boutique item ,very pretty and my guess is they are sold out by fathers day.
I will wait for opinions from actual users .

Sure like the look of them .


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought the batoning one they sell, razor sharp and flat.
Made offshore, handle is comfortable for hand work, I can't 
say about mallet work ;-) but definately takes a lickin' and keeps on cutting.


----------

